# Space Pod Details



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here I have addressed a few issues brought up in other threads, and my fixes. Enjoy


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

WOW!!! Excellent as always DTF!


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Someone needs to do aftermarket parts for the fixes you made.Also, I noticed something you may have overlooked.

http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=7303244


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks R13058, I did catch that and fixed it as well. I am working on the Chariot also so the pod went to the back burner. I intend to complete both so I can airbrush the orange on both vehicles at once.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I made that fix on mine. It's easy, just a couple o' bits of styrene rod stock and some glue and it's done. It adds a nice touch to the kit. I love all the extra bits ductapeforever is putting on his kit. It really takes an already great kit up a couple notches!


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, I agree with that Ignatz. A little step by step on the parts DTF used would be helpful so I could bring my pod up to that level.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, Everything I have added to both my pod and chariot kits are from scratch, with the excepton of the inner ceiling hatch ring on the pod which is a road wheel from an armor kit. Step-by-step in scratch building is hard because every application is different as each part is custom for the purpose it was built for.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Any idea on what size of brass rod I should for the rear steps?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chariot paint drying,...so back to the pod.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My version of the Pod is a reflection of what it might have looked like if Grumman had built it like the Apollo Lunar Modules. So I am adding many of the LEM features. The decent engine bell is too shallow to detail with any true realism, so I had to "Irwinize" it with some fanciful visual detail.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

I really like your engine detail. Wish I could duplicate it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Decent engine nozzle detail is easy to replicate. It consists of Evergreen Tube stock cut to about 1/8 inch in length and inserted in a pattern of 8 holes drilled to size to fit the tubes around one central tube only slightly larger than the outer tubes. Depth is limited if you intend to install a chaser light circuit which is my intention . Once they have dried in place simply enlarge the openings using jewelers files or an X-acto knife in a tapered fashion.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever, That is some "VERY FINE" work..... Will you be using SMT LEDs for your chaser lights? If so and you don't already have them, I got some 2500mcd white SMT
LEDs from a site on E-Bay, they got here from China in five days and are very bright. I can post the link if you'd like.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry, that was 2300mcd.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I plan on a pre-fab from Vodoo FX when they are completed.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I just thought you would do your own electronics. The video I saw,Vodoo FX only uses 8 LEDs for a core with 24 windows.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I will butt out......


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Although the planned chaser set from Vodoo FX uses only a few LEDs, it will have the proper lighting effect the replicate the full size and filming miniature Space Pod. The number of windows (24) on the core won't matter. I have 8 LEDs on my Jupiter 2 and the effect is perfect. Besides, letting Vodoo FX do what it is that they do, allows me to focus my attention to detailing the rest of the kit and design of a diorama style base.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

DTF,
What size of styrene stock did you use for the "Hatch Gasket Seal" and the "Enhanced Door Release".


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

For the door additions I used some scrap plastic from previous cuttings of evergreen stock used in earlier projects. I think the gasket seal was a few lengths of the smallest rod stock they offer and the door handle was a strip piece of .30mm thick cut the length and the corners rounded off.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

DTF,
I don't want to upset you but I found this pic and it looks Like the inner door handle is the same as the exterior one.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

As I am not going for a strictly cannon version ,I am adding logical devices one "might" find on a real subject...if one existed.


----------

